

Why and When to Use CNAME vs. A Record? - twilkinson
http://www.taos.com/2014/10/16/why-and-when-uses-cname-vs-a-record/

======
TimWolla
I'm missing the fact that CNAMEs aren't allowed for the root record (the one
with the SOA).

